# Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter



## KillerCroc (31. August 2010)

*Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Hey!

Welche Lüfter könnt ihr für den Noctua empfehlen?

Denn ich bin mit den normalen Noctua Lüfter nicht zufrieden.
Und farblich passen die auch nicht ins Case 

Ich dacht an den (2x) :

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-R 120mm - red

oder an den:

Caseking.de » Modding » Beleuchtung » LED Lüfter » Zalman Fan ZM-F3 LED 120mm - red

Jetzt ist meine Frage, welcher von denen ist besser als die Noctua Lüfter?
Oder würdet ihr mir einen ganz anderen Lüfter empfehlen? (red LED)
Oder würde ich mit dem wechseln eine schlechtere Kühlleistung bekommen?

Lg


----------



## x-coffee (31. August 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Also wenn du mit den Noctua-Lüftern nicht zu frieden bist, musst du ganz schön hohe ansprüche haben... 

oder was verstehst du unter "nicht zufrieden"? das aussehen, die kühlleistung oder die Lautstärke?

der Apollish sieht wunderbar aus, ist aber nicht der leiseste - aber der Zalman ist noch lauter. vergiss den lieber mal wieder. 

Ob du mit anderen Lüftern ne schlechtere Leistung hast.. schwer zu sagen. aber die chancen dass das passiert ist gar nicht mal niedrig, da der noctua-lüfter eigentlich sehr gut ist.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (31. August 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

wie waers mit silentwings?


----------



## x-coffee (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

er will ja nur rot leuchtende haben ^^

ansonsten Silent Wings usc, Noiseblocker Multiframe oder Alpenföhn Wing Boost!


----------



## KillerCroc (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

@all

nicht zufrieden heißt:
Die Kühlleistung steht an erster Stelle. 
Ich sag ja nicht das der Nocuta schlecht kühlt, 
aber es geht ja schließlich immer besser.
Aussehen kommt später dazu, soll ja auch alles farblich passen.
Um die Lautstärke geht es mir nicht!

Der Enermax Apollish Vegas spricht mich momentan am meisten an.
Weil er hat bis zu 2000 Umdrehungen und einen Airflow: 143,72 m³/h (2000U)

Die Nocuta Lüfter dagegen 1300 Umdrehungen und 92,3 m³/h (1300 U)

Also würde der Apollish gehen? Von den Werten her? 
Oder zählt da was ganz anderes?

Mir geht es einfach darum, ob die Kühlleistung sich verschlechtert wenn ich die Lüfter austausche? Oder ob ich mit dem Wechsel sogar noch 
eine besser K.Leistung erreiche?

@x-coffee

sie !


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

*@KillerCroc*
*... was ist denn das bitte für eine Logik:* ich kann doch nicht pauschal einen mit 1300 U/min drehenden Lüfter mit einem 2000 U/min-Modell in direkten Vergleich setzen?! - Wenn es nur um das Fördervolumen geht, nimm einfach den lautesten, schnell drehendsten, den Du finden kannst ... beispielsweise *diesen Papst-Lüfter* ...

*Noiseblocker bietet*, willst Du einen Lüfter mit maximalem Airflow unbedingt haben, ähnliche Modelle (die im Gegensatz zum Papst-Modell deutlich leiser sind ...). 

Dennoch, über Farbe und Design kann man sich streiten - qualitativ und aus Preis/Leistungssicht - sind die Noctua-Lüfter mit die besten Lüftermodelle ... 

Falls Du Dich eingehend informieren und Dir einen breiten Überblick verschaffen willst, schau' einfach mal in diesen *Lüfter-Roundup*.

Aber nur weil ein Lüfter leuchtet oder transparent ist bzw. auf dem Datenblatt einen höheren maximalen Airflow verspricht, heißt es nicht, dieser sei zwangsläufig besser ...

Mein NF-P12 läuft mit LNA(-Adapter) auf einem Prolimatech Mega Shadow, dazu die Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra ... ich würde nicht darüber nachdenken, mir einn stärkeren Lüfter zu holen - den PII X4 965 BE hält er jederzeit (auch OC bis 4 GHz) zuverlässig unter (Temperatur-)Kontrolle *ggg*

Überlegenswerter ist schon fast, den hinteren Gehäuselüfter abzumontieren und den gegenüberliegenden NF-P12 an dessen Stelle zu setzen; sparst einen Lüfter ein und bringt keinen nennenswerten Nachteil; ansonsten bliebe nur die Möglichkeit, auf einen D14 oder vgl. Kühler umzusteigen - Welten liegen jedoch nicht zwischen dem NH-U12P SE2 und den Top-Kühlern.

Dann lieber gleich eine Wasserkühlung ...


----------



## KillerCroc (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Mag sein das es ein schlechter Vergleich war.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage, ist der Apollish Vegas besser? Ja oder nein?

Der Noctua ist ja ein guter Lüfter.
Das habe ich an meinem alten PC mit einem Q9550(4 x 2,83 Ghz) 
gemerkt, den ich auf 4 Ghz hochtakten konnte.
Aber bei den i7 980X merkt man schon einen Unterschied 
(sind ja auch mehr Kerne)
Wenn das Case offen ist, wird der i7 bei Games bis 55°C heiß
So viel hochtakten könnte ich da nicht. 
Auch wenn ich das nicht vor habe, weil er schon genug Leistung bringt.

Und den hinteren Case Lüfter werde ich nicht austauschen.
Denn dann kommt die Optik dazu, weil die Nocuta Lüfter einfach nicht schön sind. Und da ich mit meinen Case Lüftern zufrieden bin.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Aus meiner Sicht ist der Vegas ein guter Lüfter - allerdings im direkten Vergleich mit dem NF-P12 nicht zwangsläufig besser!

Sofern man die Lichteffekte haben möchte - Design und Farbe eine Rolle spielen - und keine ausgewiesenen Silent-Ambitionen hat, ist der Griff zum Vegas sicherlich gut (obwohl steuerbar).

Als Gehäuselüfter bleibt für mich immer noch die *Silent-Wings-Serie* von *be quiet!*, nach Abwägung aller Vor- und Nachteile, die attraktivste Gehäuselüfterreihe.

Ansonsten würde ich durchgehend *FLX-Modelle von Noctua* wählen oder *Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-2*.


----------



## KillerCroc (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Solange er nicht schlechter ist als die Nocuta Lüfter? 
Da ich ihn sicherlich auf 2000U laufen haben werde, damit er schön kühlt.
Minimal besser reicht mir + das Innenleben sieht besser aus.


----------



## serafen (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Optisch und qualitativ eine gute Wahl, Noiseblocker wäre lagerseitig sicherlich mit das Optimum - doch mit der aktuellen Lüfterserie ist Enermax wirklich gut aufgestellt.

Wenn wenn's schön macht - warum nicht!?


----------



## KillerCroc (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Ok danke !
Dann werde ich zu den Enermax Lüfteren wechseln^^


----------



## Bääängel (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Die Apollish Vegas' Lüfter sind kühltechnisch gut aufgestellt, jedoch werden sie mit 3,3 Sone bei 100%, 1,4 bei 75% und 0,3 bei 50% relativ laut. Und bei zwei Stück kann das schnell mal störend wirken.


----------



## KillerCroc (1. September 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH U12P SE2 - Lüfter*

Wiegesagt mir geht es NICHT um die Lautstärke 
Da ich eh meistens mit Kopfhöhrern spiele.
Und die Grafikkarten Lüfter mit 65% Fan Speed laufen. 
Da gehen die Enermax Lüfter unter ^^


----------

